# 26 weeks no insulin resistance



## Char123 (Aug 27, 2020)

Hi

I’m 26 weeks pregnant and control has been good so far, with quite a few hypos. I was told that I should expect more insulin resistance as the pregnancy progresses but so far my levels are still low with no need for extra insulin. The diabetes nurse checked my reading a few weeks ago and wasn’t concerned but I’ve read some bits around continued hypos later on being a warning sign and wasn’t sure if I should be worried or if resistance tends to come later on? Thanks.


----------



## Inka (Aug 27, 2020)

Hi @Char123 If you have any concerns whatsoever, always speak to your team. Never be afraid of ‘bothering’ them. Always ask.

I found my insulin resistance started around 26-28 weeks very roughly, so it could be yours is about to increase. I don’t remember exactly but I used reduced insulin up to around 16-18 weeks, then that went back to normal insulin, then the increase in insulin was approaching 28wks with a lot of insulin resistance from around 32wks.

Short version - speak to your team. It could well be nothing but always get advice just to make sure. X


----------



## Char123 (Aug 27, 2020)

Thankyou - that’s really helpful and reassuring. I’ve been quite anxious throughout as it’s taken a lot of rounds of IVF to get here and never sure if I’m over worrying or if I should check in. Will speak to the team - is my first pregnancy and not had any face to face appointments with the diabetes team so not sure what to expect and what is normal. I’m worried my levels are too good at the moment as everything I read online says it should be more difficult.


----------



## Inka (Aug 27, 2020)

No problem - it’s so easy and natural to stress that something is wrong, and if it’s an IVF pregnancy then that must be an extra stress on you. Just the diabetes alone is enough to cause some anxiety.

On my ante-natal notes, I had a phone number to call at any time if I had the slightest concern. It put me through to the midwives/obstetrics team. You might have similar? 

They can sometimes reassure you over the phone that all’s well, but they often call you in to do an extra scan or heartrate test. Don’t panic at all if they say this. It’s only to check, not in any way a suggestion anything is wrong. X


----------



## trophywench (Aug 27, 2020)

Usually in the third trimester, you need gradually need shedloads more insulin than you ever thought possible - and when it gets to that stage it's then that sudden hypos can indicate the placenta is failing, and you're an emergency, not in the previous trimesters normally.

Are you getting very regular scans, more than non diabetic ladies would? - cos you should be!


----------



## PhoebeC (Aug 28, 2020)

Char123 said:


> Hi
> 
> I’m 26 weeks pregnant and control has been good so far, with quite a few hypos. I was told that I should expect more insulin resistance as the pregnancy progresses but so far my levels are still low with no need for extra insulin. The diabetes nurse checked my reading a few weeks ago and wasn’t concerned but I’ve read some bits around continued hypos later on being a warning sign and wasn’t sure if I should be worried or if resistance tends to come later on? Thanks.


I suffered throughout my pregnancy with lows and my levels of insulin needed only dropped and carried on dropping the further along I got.
I would speak to your nurse as soon as you can if you keep getting unexpected hypos.
Hypos can be signs of different things in pregnancy.
Not everyone gets insulting resistance and I actually got the opposite. But you need to find out what the reason is and try to limit them happening.

Take carexx


----------

